# Tiguan specific suspension upgrade?



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

Yes, I have searched the forums at length. I'm looking to hear and see your suspension choices that are specifically built for the Tiguan? Not knocking anyone that went the Golf R springs, or coilover route, etc but I'd like to hear from those that have suspensions that were created for the Tiggy. I'd like to stay below 3k. I live in New Jersey, so I don't know if an Air suspension would work with the severe weather changes? Any info is greatly appreciated. Mike

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

Air suspension is fine in the winter FYI. A cap full of air brake anti-freeze in the winter and regular drains of the water trap is fine.


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

Jester2893 said:


> Air suspension is fine in the winter FYI. A cap full of air brake anti-freeze in the winter and regular drains of the water trap is fine.


Lol, I never had one. Everyone I know that had them always had a "winter beater" and put their car with the Air suspension away for the winter.. Lol I'm personally looking to be lower and sportier. I just don't want too low and stiff that I'm losing teeth down the road. Lol

Anyone with the BC; H&R, APR, KSPORT, Sense, etc Coilover setups chime in? 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## DjMaytrx (Dec 14, 2020)

JODZ said:


> Yes, I have searched the forums at length. I'm looking to hear and see your suspension choices that are specifically built for the Tiguan? Not knocking anyone that went the Golf R springs, or coilover route, etc but I'd like to hear from those that have suspensions that were created for the Tiggy. I'd like to stay below 3k. I live in New Jersey, so I don't know if an Air suspension would work with the severe weather changes? Any info is greatly appreciated. Mike
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


I'm running H&R Sport Springs with stock shocks and struts on my 2018 (cut the bump stops up front). I love the ride. Not really any different ride than stock, but the handling is definitely improved.


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

Any chance anyone with the above mentioned setups could provide their opinions? 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jorgito316 (Sep 25, 2020)

DjMaytrx said:


> I'm running H&R Sport Springs with stock shocks and struts on my 2018 (cut the bump stops up front). I love the ride. Not really any different ride than stock, but the handling is definitely improved.
> 
> View attachment 75970


Hi there. Did you experienced any issues after installing? I just installed those spring on my 2020 SE Rline and several lights came on on the dash(abs, air bags, and several more)


----------



## DjMaytrx (Dec 14, 2020)

Jorgito316 said:


> Hi there. Did you experienced any issues after installing? I just installed those spring on my 2020 SE Rline and several lights came on on the dash(abs, air bags, and several more)


Sorry to hear that. I didn't have any issues on my SEL.


----------



## Jorgito316 (Sep 25, 2020)

DjMaytrx said:


> Sorry to hear that. I didn't have any issues on my SEL.


Thanks.


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

Bump

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

Anyone with coilovers that could chime in?


----------



## Abe Froeman (Jan 2, 2014)

JODZ said:


> Yes, I have searched the forums at length. I'm looking to hear and see your suspension choices that are specifically built for the Tiguan? Not knocking anyone that went the Golf R springs, or coilover route, etc but I'd like to hear from those that have suspensions that were created for the Tiggy. I'd like to stay below 3k. I live in New Jersey, so I don't know if an Air suspension would work with the severe weather changes? Any info is greatly appreciated. Mike
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


I have a 2019 SE 4motion and recently installed Bilstein B6 struts/shocks w/ H&R drop springs. Very happy with the result. Not much different in a straight line, but noticeably more responsive in the corners.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

JODZ said:


> Anyone with coilovers that could chime in?


A couple of us have done BC Racing, H&R, etc.....









Tiguan Suspension modifications


2018 Tiguan SE now. Getting H&R lowering springs installed. Will post update picture once completed




www.vwvortex.com


----------

